# Dogs in Canada articles on Mojo and Ace



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I get this mag for free with my dog insurance. I haven't received my hard copy yet but there are two sar dog related articles.

One is on Mojo and his handler. They are one of the avalanche dog teams at my work!!

http://www.dogsincanada.com/avalanche-rescue-dogs


The other article is about Ace, the sar dog that found the woman burried in the snow in a southern Ontario field earlier this year. I think I posted about this story around the holidays. 

http://www.dogsincanada.com/saved-search-and-rescue-dog-ace-returns-the-favour


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

You can get this mag with your membership to the CKC. When I received this issue I quickly flipped to the article hoping to see a picture of Farley. It was still a nice article though.


----------

